# .NET vs Java... What side are you On?



## dead.night7 (Sep 20, 2012)

I have successfully learnt a lot from both of the worlds, in the last one year. Now doubt raises on what side a person should be... 

*Java - The heated cup*

1) J2SE Being the core I thought that this would be awesome to learn, much better than C++/C Cool concept of JVM(Java Virtual Machine)
2) JSP Servlets the level two of Java and the answer to all the web CGI Scripts today,
3) EJB the sellers choice
4) J2EE the world today, with frameworks aka Spring, Struts, Hibernate,
More MVC and ORM tools (Still not gone through but will sooner or later one day)  one has to learn a lot before in order to go through and understand these
5) The JSF Now.... 

pros : Cross platform, Opensource, Free IDE's all around making good start.
cons: If you go further (to learn any Framework) you have to learn a lot earlier

*The wave of Microsoft .NET *

Now this actually turns out to be the same, having technologies, concepts being nearly the same
1) The programming Fundamentals: It seriously depends on what have you started using with 
VB(Visual Basic.NET) being the most awkward syntactically but easy to learn, 
C#.NET syntactically same like Java, But under Windows
CLR (Common Language Runtime) Concept same as the JVM, But I dont find the applications running on any different OS other than  Windows itself. Partly hyped in our textbooks about Cross Platform isn't it?

2) ASP.NET the .net's answer to the Web in terms of the the Web applications
But still, Linux having a history in being secure, ..Would you go for Windows?

3) WPF (Windows Presentation Foundation)

pros: Easy to learn enough if you have learnt some OOP earlier, please list few if you have some.
cons: Limited to windows, Micro$oft (if you know what i mean to say).. IDE's Costs, Free version available but with lesser bells... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
On what grounds would you like to go with any of the worlds,

lastly what preference would you like to give... In other words If rated these sides what rating would you like to give them in 10, I dont want an argument/ debate here just a fine talk on what you think on either of these technologies...? Your ideas views... 

If it is a programming preference, A language can be learnt in a span of a week if you have a background in any of the Object Oriented Programming...

If its a preference of speed: Then  I would like to add that speed in your application majorly depends on coding practices, If you make a mess in the design of your code, It is obvious that there will be a dramatic decrease in your app's speed...and pointing that decrease to any of the company is not fair enough on a programmers end.

Good thoughts / views Welcome..


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Sep 23, 2012)

i love to learn java but .net is easy to understand


----------



## iamharish15 (Sep 24, 2012)

Well, I have not learned .Net , so I prefer only Java till now. Java has been great and yes Java is the ocean of programming, the more you learn the more is still to be learnt! always... 
Still I am trying to learn more and more of Java!


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 24, 2012)

^^ It depends. I worked with both Java and .NET, and for last 3 years, i am only working with J2EE (Spring).

To me, Java is far better, but the major issue is, learning curve, with new frameworks flooding the market, every year, it is hard to choose between but if you choose, you will withstand.

On the other hand, .NET, pretty easy to learn, and not much difference between versions. So learning curve is very small.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 24, 2012)

I personally love .NET over Java. Actually I hate Java, nothing specific reason, but the reason is little bit odd, we need to write lots of code in Java for even a simpler program like Hello World, which I hate most.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 24, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I personally love .NET over Java. Actually I hate Java, nothing specific reason, but the reason is little bit odd, we need to write lots of code in Java for even a simpler program like Hello World, which I hate most.



lol, the reason i hate .NET is the reason you love .NET.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 24, 2012)

I prefer .NET as I myself code in .NET.

"Java waale job le jayenge!!!"


----------



## RCuber (Sep 24, 2012)

there are plenty of "Jobs" in both "Languages".. if you are a independent developer then its your choice.. if you get selected in campus interview.. then your company will tell you what you need to "work on" .. 

I am a .NET developer but I also had to work on various different languages (only a little sometimes) on job.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 24, 2012)

Same here. I'm on .NET. But sometimes I have to work on Linux using C++ and Qt.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 24, 2012)

BTW one would be actively programming only for 5-7 years in his career. once a person becomes a team lead his would hardly code.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 24, 2012)

RCuber said:


> BTW one would be actively programming only for 5-7 years in his career. once a person becomes a team lead his would hardly code.



Yes..but in some companies in US...want the Team Lead also to code...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 24, 2012)

I dunno if I took wrong decision by ditching Java  Most of the freshers jobs uptil now which I've seen, are demanding for Java devs, at least 80%. .Net is no where.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 24, 2012)

^^ dont worry.. and welcome to the Queue  /trollface


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 24, 2012)

LOL..!! Because here in Kolkata Java Dev.'s are sitting offline. As there's no requirement of Java Dev.'s that much. All the requirements are in other cities. Also the fewer requirements which exists for Java, are not for freshers. They are requiring highly experienced Dev.'s.

So I have seen many friends / juniors who took Java as their path is still thinking why they didn't took .NET.

.NET and PHP have high requirements here.


----------



## Neo (Sep 25, 2012)

+1 for Java. Why? Because its AWESOME. Interest never dies .. and all the reasons in the OP. 
:beer:


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Sep 28, 2012)

As I have heard that Java runs on any Operating System (i.e. platform independent) while .net runs on Microsoft Operating System (windows) only. Java seems to be much better.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 28, 2012)

Jitendra Singh said:


> As I have heard that Java runs on any Operating System (i.e. platform independent) while .net runs on Microsoft Operating System (windows) only. Java seems to be much better.



AFAIK Java need JVM engine to run..correct me if I m wrong


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 28, 2012)

^^Yes. Which you'll get anyway with the JRE. So JRE is there for almost all platforms.

Also JVM has been ported for many platforms. Generally Java runs on your TV, Fridge etc. almost everything.


----------



## dead.night7 (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks a ton guys, for having your views shared for this topic,
I always debated for this topic with my friends and so thought of making this article about a time ago, almost an evening for choosing what to go for in a carrier , 
I had thought there is no person out in this forum at that time for giving out responses like I have been got right now, 
thanks guys for sharing your thoughts, 
----------------------------------------------
As for me, I love JAVA since I had started using Java for my core programming logic first, but
.NET made my skills for event driven language even robust, which helped me in learning jQuery
Moving on my thoughts on Java there are many ways to solve the  problems in java what i have seen so far, 
Take the example:
you make a web application in JSP Servlet technology Intermingling the logic of PHP-Like Programming...
just a week after two I find that there is an another way to do the same thing 
"without" using Scripts aka JSTL (Java Standard Tag Library along with Action Tags and EL Expression Language)
After then hearing this i also hear for Apache Struts, Spring Framework (Want to seriously learn this during vacations)
(Wanna tell: Did not dad a teacher at that time to guide me et all...  Did myself by researching these) 
+
*My Moral*; for being with Java So far:
Java isn't tough after all, If you understand what is going on with the flow of logic,
But in order to go along with programming using MVC Frameworks in JAVA one has to learn quite a lot of things and there are many prerequisites to it.
-----------------------------------------------------------
Then i find after three months, by using ASP.NET in just one practical session, I did my program much faster then  what i had done before (Template being made earlier in HTML5/CSS3), Still I dont have skills in ASP (with VB.NET) very sharp,

.NET makes life much easier, But with JAVA I can rely that every tom dick and harry can run my App in any circumstances/ platforms of PCs, given installed JRE 



furious_gamer said:


> ^^ It depends. I worked with both Java and .NET, and for last 3 years, i am only working with J2EE (Spring).
> 
> To me, Java is far better, but the major issue is, learning curve, *with new frameworks flooding the market, every year, it is hard to choose between but if you choose*, you will withstand.
> 
> On the other hand,* .NET, pretty easy to learn*, and not much difference between versions. So learning curve is very small.



+1 For this



Zangetsu said:


> AFAIK Java need JVM engine to run..correct me if I m wrong



just like you need a .NET Framework for running Microsoft Products 
namely any Microsoft Supported Software, You need the core Libraries for any program that uses it to run. Same stands for JAVA. 
-------------------------------

The thing that hurts me that JAVA "is" cross platform that they make their JVM run on every platform OS, what I've seen so far I have run my apps on Linux's Mint, Ubuntu,Windows 7...

But .NET "has" a CLR (Common Language Runtime), just like we JVM in java which claims to be Cross Platform (as of written in our textbooks) But CLR is not, Ive not seen .NET apps running on any different machines other than windows itself, .NET Seriously is not for every platform? Why is that so...? Do anyone has an answer for this?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 1, 2012)

dead.night7 said:


> just like you need a .NET Framework for running Microsoft Products
> namely any Microsoft Supported Software, You need the core Libraries for any program that uses it to run. Same stands for JAVA.


I know that..that's y applications (windows) developed using .NET framework asks user to install .NET framework first.



dead.night7 said:


> The thing that hurts me that *JAVA "is" cross platform that they make their JVM run on every platform OS*, what I've seen so far I have run my apps on Linux's Mint, Ubuntu,Windows 7...
> *But .NET "has" a CLR (Common Language Runtime), just like we JVM in java which claims to be Cross Platform* (as of written in our textbooks) *But CLR is not, Ive not seen .NET apps running on any different machines other than windows itself, .NET Seriously is not for every platform? Why is that so...? Do anyone has an answer for this?*


that is one of the difference points u will see in .NET vs JAVA comparison

and as far as .NET applications running on Linux OS...there is Monoproject platform available


----------



## shashankm (Oct 10, 2012)

Thats like asking Sunny Leone or Karen Malhotra. 
Each language has got its own sweet n sour grims. Depends on what you are comfortable with, I am a Java lobbyist can vouch for C/C++ as well!


----------



## dead.night7 (Oct 10, 2012)

Lol... I dint knew who Malhotra was, that was good. Well actually guys, I found the answer... according to me
The answer was like,
------------------------------------------------------------
* Requirements plays an important factor for any language to be utilized*, Take the example, If you want to build an App that will be "like" the SQL Database, The users and the programmers alike, indeed want better performance for any and every SQL Query imposed on the application, Thats where performance factor comes to play, They all want their queries to fire up much faster this is when I will probably use a language that is much closer to the hardware (Indeed C/C++), Hardware means, accessing the data inside tables residing in HDD, this is where I must consider should be the essential performance factor when millions of users might want to access the Enterprise Application the SQL queries must be faster else the entire App will be down,

On the other hand, when a developer wants to create an application for someone who has a basic set of requirements, which do not imply that the app must have to be faster, Indeed it will be fast, But this is when, the developer will ask for a Framework that is previously built, 
and By doing such thing he will basically concentrate more on the Business point of view where the Software will be used at the first place, rather than looking at the low level details, he can seriously then make an Application in an Agile environments 

So The conclusion: Whenever person is intended interested in the making of the application in a rapid environment, He will not care whether which language framework to choose upon, If the application needs performance or whether the application needs to fulfill a basic set of limited requirements in which performance does not plays a role into!!...


----------



## karthikkumar (Jan 9, 2013)

I like java it is actually difficult to learn when compared with .Net but if you understood java ,.Net is nothing for you.


----------



## aman@odigma.com (Jan 15, 2013)

obviously JAVA.. it is far better than .NET, JAVA is easy , secure and well structured


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 16, 2013)

For me C#/.NET is easy to learn and develop as I am more acquianted to Windows.

Although these days , I am involved in learning Java , since I am looking for Open-Source Developmnent. And also because its Platform-independent.
Job opportunities seems more in Java to me. Although the learning curve is a big higher for Java compared to .Net.

As far as basic programming is concerned C# and Java looks pretty similiar to me. //

For Windows , C#/.NET seems best to me.For anything else its JAVA.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 16, 2013)

Just for information.... little bit old news also 


> It's far from the first time that computer users have been warned to disable Java, but this latest security issue has risen to some high levels at a particularly rapid pace. After first being reported by security researchers on Thursday, the United States Computer Emergency Readiness Team (or US-CERT, a part of the Homeland Security department) stepped in with a warning of its own on Friday, which bluntly suggested that all computer users should disable Java in their web browsers (for its part, Oracle says that a fix is coming "shortly"). The flaw itself is a vulnerability in the Java Security Manager, which an attacker could exploit to run code on a user's computer.
> 
> Not content to wait for a fix, some companies have already taken steps to block possible exploits. That includes Apple, which has added recent versions of Java to its blacklist covering all OS X users, and Mozilla, which has enabled its "Click To Play" functionality in Firefox for all recent versions of Java across all platforms (it was previously only enabled by default for older versions of Java). Apple's move follows an earlier decision to remove the Java plug-in from browsers in OS X 10.7 and up last fall. You can find the full alert issued by US-CERT and additional details on the vulnerability at the links below.






> Apple has recently released a Mac update for OS X Lion and Mountain Lion that removes its Java plugin from all OS X browsers. If you install the update, you'll find a region labeled "Missing plug-in" in place of a Java applet; of course, Apple can't stop you from clicking on it to download a Java plug-in directly from Oracle. The Cupertino-based company had previously halted pre-installing Java in OS X partially due to the exploitable factors of the platform, so this update signifies further distancing from Larry Ellison's pride and joy.



US-CERT warns users to disable Java in web browsers, Apple and Mozilla move to block it
Apple says no Java for you, removes plugin from browsers on OS X 10.7 and up


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 21, 2013)

in my opinion there is no such thing as java is easier to learn or .net is easier to learn and this is applicable only when you are still studying and learning the basics but once you get out and actually go and work in a software company you will know how different it is, how difficult and challenging it will be, the new things that you learn everyday etc and also you will come to know that software development much much more than a programming language (things like sql and database which are very important), also there is hell lot of competition out there for various job positions..

also i think .NET is more popular because of various technologies offered by Microsoft like SharePoint (largest and the most used CMS), WCF, EPM, MSBI, Windows Azure and recently the use of HTML, CSS and java script for windows 8 app development which is a big plus for all the asp.net developers like me 

On topic: it will be .NET for me as I am already working on it


----------



## Shah (Jan 22, 2013)

I am always on the side of .NET. Loving it from the day, i started working in it....


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 23, 2013)

Java is best for Web applications and anything platform independent, but .NET is the way to go when developing for Windows.


----------



## donnawhite (Feb 11, 2013)

There are plenty of websites i've been created in it because it's too secure language rather then other languages...I loves .net


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 11, 2013)

donnawhite said:


> There are plenty of websites i've been created in it because it's too secure language rather then other languages...I loves .net



And how ?


----------



## max_snyper (Feb 12, 2013)

IMO....no language is secure unless to provide a good logic to your application, You leave a loop hole and you get nice beating for it!!!!!!


----------



## sanoob.tv (Feb 17, 2013)

+1 for java


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 17, 2013)

I worked on both. 

Java>.NET


----------

